# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Reel Αχρησιμοποίητα με SMD Αντιστάσεις

## diamadiss

Τα παρακάτω Reel είναι αγορασμένα απο farnel και mouser electronics. Τιμές συζητήσιμες. Στείλτε προσωπικό μήνυμα.

10K - 1206 - RC1206FR-0710K - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


750Ohm - 1206 - RC1206FR-07750R- 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


30.1Ohm - 0603 - RC0603FR-0730R1 - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


56 Ohm Resistor Array - CAY17-560JALF - 1700 pieces - Reel - 20€


825K - 1206 - RC1206FR-07825K - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


750K - MMA020450BL750K1% - 3000 pieces - Reel - 10€


22.1K - 0603 - RC0603FR-0722K1 - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


1.8K - 1206 - RC1206FR-071K8 - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


200 Ohm - 0603 - RC0603FR-07200R - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


121K - 0603 - RC1608F1213CS - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


2.1K - 0603 - CRCW06032K10FKEA - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


56.2 Ohm - 0603 - RC0603FR-0756R2 - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


33.2K - 0603 - RC0603FR-0733R - 3500 pieces - Reel - 10€


56.2K - 1206 - RC1206FR-0756K2 - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


15K - 1206 - RC1206FR-0715K - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


15K - 1206 - RC1206FR-0715K - 5000 pieces - Reel - 10€


39 Ohm - 0805 - CRCW0805 39R 1% RT6 - 2500 pieces - 10€


Resistors 51.1 Ohm 0603 - Reel 9000pcs - 20€


Resistors 390 Ohm 1206 - Reel 19000pcs - 30€


Resistors 39 Ohm 0603 - Reel 19000pcs - 30€


Resistors 39.2K 0603 - Reel 7000pcs - 15€

----------

